# My Very First Model - How It All Started For Me



## rake60 (Aug 7, 2007)

This is Elmer's Horizontal Mill Engine.
OK this was the first of Elmer's engines I ever built.  I made it before I
even had a mill.  All the mill work was done with the lathe and it shows!
Holes broke through the sides of parts, finishes were terrible and fits
were questionable.   It ended up looking like this.





Not pretty by any stretch of the imagination.  But it did run.
<embed src="http://www.rake60.com/photogallery/Mll_Engine_Reverse.mpeg" autoplay="false" hidden="false" loop="false" type="application/mediaplayer" wmode="transparent" width="350" heigth="425"></embed>
or: http://www.rake60.com/photogallery/Mll_Engine_Reverse.mpeg
Sloppy looking as it was, seeing it run was what really got me started into
the model building.  That was a few years back.  Since then I've had a 
project in the works constantly...


----------



## gbritnell (Aug 7, 2007)

Probably everyone's first attempt looked something like this. I started out on a Sears/Dunlap lathe making cannon barrels and such. I don't have any of them around but I'm sure they had their warts and bumps.
gbritnell


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 12, 2007)

Rake:
  My first engine is the Lucy engine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Tin


----------

